# Champney Island



## The Fever (Nov 27, 2010)

Has anyone ever hunted around the darien area? I am close and wish to try. Any luck this season? I am not asking for specifics guys....just general info


----------



## Robk (Nov 28, 2010)

worst hunt I've had.  don't waste your time,  the bugs were bad and the water levels were too high.  stick to the creek bottoms with a little water and swat a few woodies.


----------



## homey (Nov 29, 2010)

Might as well join the other 400 no huntin fols there


----------



## Mark Brooks (Nov 29, 2010)

My experience has been, great looking area, no ducks.  We used to hunt the quota and then hunt Champney the next day.  We would go under I95 and park and wade out to the tree approx 500 yards out in the middle and then sit and watch traffic on I95 all morning.  

For as good as it looks, it sure doesn't produce.


----------



## kkennett (Nov 29, 2010)

Mr. Brooks has quoted my thoughts exactly.  But, since we hunted there together, that makes sense...


----------



## gsubo (Nov 29, 2010)

homey said:


> Might as well join the other 400 no huntin fols there





Waterfowl wasteland. Id stick with the woodie shoots in the swamp..at least your guarunteed some action there.


----------



## The Fever (Nov 29, 2010)

Is it really that bad? the GON had an article stating that it had fairly good hunting????


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 30, 2010)

The Fever said:


> Is it really that bad? the GON had an article stating that it had fairly good hunting????



wrong.  grown up, little water, and even less birds.


----------



## homey (Nov 30, 2010)

The Fever said:


> Is it really that bad? the GON had an article stating that it had fairly good hunting????



And that's exactly why there's 400 fools there.These sites and magazines make their money blabbing this stuff for all the tourists to read


----------



## The Fever (Dec 1, 2010)

Homey, your in brunswick too where all do you hunt for ducks? Maybe we could meet up.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 1, 2010)

Marc, i did a search the other day and i saw where you suggested back in 2007 for a guy to go there....have things changed?


----------



## tad1 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have hunted Rhett's island a few times.  My first experience was a late season hunt where we killed our limit of bluebills with ease for two consecutive mornins(I believe the limit was 3 bb then, its been maybe 10 yrs.)
Another time I went during teal season and we shot a few but were absolutely murdered by the mosquitoes cuz we didn't come prepared  w/ bug dope. The next mornin we came prepared for bugs but not many teal.
Another hunt we shot a couple big ducks(mottled I believe) and there was plenty of other hunters around.  The next day it was dead.
My buddy has also limited w/ several other guys in teal season before too.
All of these hunts have been at least several years ago..
So in summary..... its bad hunting the day after the place gets shot up.
come prepared to see other hunters
Georgia really has very poor waterfowling and unless your crazed to hunt ducks like even I am on occasion, dont waste your time and instead take a trip to a major flyway.
  But if youre in the area you can probably still have a decent hunt of it and its better than working
                                     J.T.


----------



## ebb tide (Dec 1, 2010)

The internet has ruined duck hunting in most public places in georgia. People are too lazy to go see something first hand. Instead, they ask questions on the computer and wait to see if someone will tell them everything. Usually, someone does and then the everyone else that owns a computer sees it also. Then you have that person that has to show-off their kill pics and say where they went or you can see it in the back ground. Or, you have that person that is taken to a spot by a friend and they shoot a few birds. Then he comes back with some of his friends and shows them. Before you know it, the spot is getting shot up all the time. The reason why everyone says Champney is no good is b/c it stays crowded and shot up all year. This also applies to Rhetts, Seminole, and every other public area in GA. Go see it for yourself.


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Dec 1, 2010)

ebb tide said:


> The internet has ruined duck hunting in most public places in georgia. People are too lazy to go see something first hand. Instead, they ask questions on the computer and wait to see if someone will tell them everything. Usually, someone does and then the everyone else that owns a computer sees it also. Then you have that person that has to show-off their kill pics and say where they went or you can see it in the back ground. Or, you have that person that is taken to a spot by a friend and they shoot a few birds. Then he comes back with some of his friends and shows them. Before you know it, the spot is getting shot up all the time. The reason why everyone says Champney is no good is b/c it stays crowded and shot up all year. This also applies to Rhetts, Seminole, and every other public area in GA. Go see it for yourself.



Exactly


----------



## homey (Dec 2, 2010)

The Fever said:


> Homey, your in brunswick too where all do you hunt for ducks? Maybe we could meet up.



I really try not to be a selfish greedy person but I've duck hunted for 35 yrs(33 yrs with same guy) We've learned through trial and error.Get out and scout just as with any type of hunting and fishing.Altamaha WMA is WAYYYYY overhunted.A lot of it is DNR propoganda.SELL LICENSES.
BTW here's a tip.....the best place to hunt in Ga......LOUISIANA!!!


----------



## rholton (Dec 2, 2010)

I doubt you are going to get any reliable advice on this...especially from the people who hunt Rhetts.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 2, 2010)

ebb tide said:


> The internet has ruined duck hunting in most public places in georgia. People are too lazy to go see something first hand. Instead, they ask questions on the computer and wait to see if someone will tell them everything. Usually, someone does and then the everyone else that owns a computer sees it also. Then you have that person that has to show-off their kill pics and say where they went or you can see it in the back ground. Or, you have that person that is taken to a spot by a friend and they shoot a few birds. Then he comes back with some of his friends and shows them. Before you know it, the spot is getting shot up all the time. The reason why everyone says Champney is no good is b/c it stays crowded and shot up all year. This also applies to Rhetts, Seminole, and every other public area in GA. Go see it for yourself.


----------



## homey (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's my advice. Drive up there and look around.Go this weekend and sit and watch.I don't have any reliable advice as I havn't hunted there in 20 yrs.I'm NOT gonna go scout for birds or fish and come back on here and tell everybody what I found.Besides I don't go on anybody's advice...I see firsthand


----------



## HuntNTails (Dec 3, 2010)

I will give out one free hot spot that we haven't yet shot. Loaded with Mallards.  GPS coordinates:   31 51.570' N  82 35.311'W


----------



## georgia_hunter (Dec 3, 2010)

Huntntails, I can't believe your giving out our spots. I put in alot of time looking for a spot like that. I know we said We would not hunt it this year but dang its there for tuff times if We need it.


----------



## WildWoodsman (Dec 3, 2010)

Get out and give it a try. Go in with low expectations and you will not be dissapointed, duck hunting in Georgia is tough but, can be rewarding.


----------



## HuntNTails (Dec 3, 2010)

georgia_hunter said:


> Huntntails, I can't believe your giving out our spots. I put in alot of time looking for a spot like that. I know we said We would not hunt it this year but dang its there for tuff times if We need it.



If the ducks were at Champney, I'd say let's go play with the gators...lol


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh my, can I petition to get this wasted time back!


----------

